# NC. Pulled Pork Sandwich Questions?



## giggler (Jun 26, 2008)

Is this the proper forum for a Sandwich and Sides recipe question?

I think I have the actual Pulled Pork technique down pretty well, for an Out of Stater...

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the proper forum - what was your question?


----------



## giggler (Jun 26, 2008)

How does one essentially "build" the sandwich?

Last weekend I...

toasted some hamburger buns, topped with pork, added a drizzle of NC. style Bbq sauce, (essentially Cider vinegar, a little sugar and lots of Red Pepper), then topped with a sort of sweet, creamy cole slaw...

I Loved this, but I think the slaw on top was a little too much for my friends...

is it OK to serve the slaw on the side? if so, would you put anything else on the sandwich? Here in Tx. the standard sandwich (beef) has a slice of onion and some Dill pickle slices..

What other side dishes are common in North Carolina other than slaw?

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 26, 2008)

I prefer a vinegar-based slaw.  

2 cups apple cider vinegar
3 TBS ketchup
2 TBS packed brown sugar
4 tsp. kosher salt (makes a huge difference so use kosher)
1 TBS Tabasco or other hot sauce
1 – 2 tsp. hot red pepper flakes, more or less to taste
1 – 2 tsp. black pepper


Just mix everything.  Chop up some cabbage, a bit of green pepper and onion.  Mix some of the above mixture in the cabbage and put in fridge for about 1 - 2 hours.

The rest can be your sauce.

"We" don't toast the buns here but that does sound good!  

Just the typical stuff is served with these - baked beans, potato salad, a lot of restaurants serve hushpuppies with them.

I keep it fairly simple and either serve potato salad or my Mom's Macaroni Salad, baked beans, and some fruit of some kind.  Even though people put the slaw on their sandwich they always get more to eat on the side.  I think you will like the red slaw better than a mayo base.

Another thing served on the sandwiches is hamburger pickle chips.  I want a piece of one in EVERY bite!


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 26, 2008)

i have had it with slaw on the top or and on the side ..
if i am serving it to someone i will put it on the side ..
i also like a lot of vinegar in my slaw ..
i had someone give me a pulled prk sandwich with bread and 
butter pickle slices .. it was good .. 
and i do not toast the buns .. i like them really soft ..


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, slaw can be on the side on on top or both - there is no NC Slaw Police ........................................YET


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 26, 2008)

wait till i get my badge ...


----------



## Constance (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is the recipe I use...it's similar to the one Kitchenelf makes. I use the packaged coleslaw mix. 

 North Carolina Style Slaw

1 Cabbage; shredded (or 2 packages coleslaw mix)
1 tsp Pepper
2 Red and green bell peppers, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
1/8-1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1 c Cider vinegar
1/4 c Brown sugar
1 ts Salt
1/4-1/2 cups Ketchup

Mix everything but cabbage and peppers and taste!!!!! Add whatever you think you might want more of ( ketchup and sugar reduce bitterness).

Dump it in with the vegs and mix well. Let sit in frige to chill and allow the flavors to mix.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh geez this all sounds so good. I am impressed that you jumped right into the sandwich-making b/c I can't even get the pork right (still working out temp fluctuations on my new grill).

Post some photos next time, I'm drooling just thinking about it.

PS I think your combos ounds perfect- slaw and pickles. Right on!


----------



## Constance (Jun 26, 2008)

And here's my baked bean recipe:

 [FONT=&quot]KILLER BAKED BEANS [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 lb ground beef or sausage, cooked & crumbled, AND/OR[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 lb diagonally sliced smoked sausage[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 lb bacon, cooked and crumbled[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tbl bacon grease[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]1 medium onion, chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 large can pork & beans with juice[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 can chili beans, drained, juice reserved
[/FONT]
1 can great northern beans, drained

  [FONT=&quot]1 can baby limas, drained[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 can butter beans, drained[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup brown sugar, packed[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 cup catsup[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/4 cup mustard[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]In small bowl, microwave onions in bacon grease till soft. Mix all ingredients together except bacon bits. Adjust seasoning Add more juice from beans if needed. The mixture should be juicy. Add a little Tobasco if you wish. Put in sprayed baking dish and sprinkle bacon over top. Bake, uncovered, at 350 degrees for 1 hour, or until hot and bubbly.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]*Note:  Except for the  large can (28 oz?) of pork and beans, you can vary the types of beans if you wish. Canneloni, kidney, pinto or navy beans can be used, as well as crowder or black eye peas.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I have also added a can of Rotel tomatoes...you can skip the Tobasco sauce if you do that. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Constance (Jun 26, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> i have had it with slaw on the top or and on the side ..
> if i am serving it to someone i will put it on the side ..
> i also like a lot of vinegar in my slaw ..
> i had someone give me a pulled prk sandwich with bread and
> ...




I LOVE bread & butter pickles with pulled pork. 

I also love deviled eggs with this meal. I'm getting fat just thinking about it!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 26, 2008)

I do love pulled pork, but more of the tomato based bbq sauce. Love the coleslaw on or with it too. And I find it cuts the acid reflux the bbq sauce gives me.
(drooling on the keyboard)


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 26, 2008)

BBQ slaw for sandwich... originally from a small store in Indiana, 1920's-1940's.  Its what our family has used for a long time. 

Shredded cabbage, Mayo(or miracle whip, you are sweetening anyway), sugar, Turmeric--quite a bit, a touch of milk to aid in mixing.  It should be pretty yellow when you are done if it isn't, add more turmeric. The bitter edge of the turmeric with really brings out the flavors of the meat. We have never measured, its done by taste and by eye.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 27, 2008)

The NC BBQ purists would shudder at the mention of ketchup in their sauce!
Vinegar, spices, red pepper flakes, maybe a bit of water. No ketchup!!!!!!

Personally, I like it both ways, Saturdays, Sundays, all days.

But you can't beat a classic NC BBQ sandwich with some sweet tangy slaw!
(Shame on me, I really like the packaged dry slaw dressing mix from the produce section.)


----------



## giggler (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Everyone! Just what I was after..

And that recipe for slaw with Ketchup, but no Mayo... that is sooo different from down here in Austin, can't wait to try..

Ha Ha, this Board is like taking a mini vacation!

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## candelbc (Jun 27, 2008)

Constance said:


> And here's my baked bean recipe:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]KILLER BAKED BEANS [/FONT]
> 
> ...


 
DANG, that's one heck of a good looking recipe. I am going to smoke a brisket this weekend, and I have a feeling that this recipe is going to end up at my house. Thanks for sharing. It looks AWESOME!


----------



## elaine l (Jun 27, 2008)

*coleslaw*



Constance said:


> Here is the recipe I use...it's similar to the one Kitchenelf makes. I use the packaged coleslaw mix.
> 
> North Carolina Style Slaw
> 
> ...



This sounds great.  I will have to try it.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 27, 2008)

I know some of y'all will label me a heretic for this; so be it:

Try a mustard-based BBQ sauce for your pulled pork sandwiches.  I haven't tried it with slaw on the sandwich.

I'm not worried about the NC BBQ PD coming to get me.  They don't have jurisdiction here in OK, and the OK BBQ PD won't extradite me (it helps that I feed them lunch).


----------



## candelbc (Jun 27, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> I know some of y'all will label me a heretic for this; so be it:
> 
> Try a mustard-based BBQ sauce for your pulled pork sandwiches. I haven't tried it with slaw on the sandwich.
> 
> I'm not worried about the NC BBQ PD coming to get me. They don't have jurisdiction here in OK, and the OK BBQ PD won't extradite me (it helps that I feed them lunch).


 
I can second that.. I broke the rules a while back by taking my NC style Rub and using a Jim Beam Honey Mustard on the sandwich.. It was tastey!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2008)

Love mustard-based sauce Allen - I wish I could do some smoking this weekend!

Yes, THE sauce of choice is nothing more than vinegar and chili flakes.  

giggler - once you make the sauce that I listed above (or Constance's) you will realize that it's more vinegar than ketchup.  When you said this:


> And that recipe for slaw with Ketchup, but no Mayo.


My brain could taste cabbage mixed with ketchup  

Constance - those baked beans look awesome.  I think my ex SIL made something similar but she would just take a package of sandwich ham, dice, instead of the beef and sausage - otherwise I think it was basically the same and it was awesome.  Now - to add the sausage and beef instead of the ham........you're killin' me!  I can't wait to try this!


----------

